# Brasilero



## MPA

"Tal como dice Benjamín, tu hijo sería Brasilero."

_Brasilero_ é aceito na língua espanhola? Ou isso é uma gíria ou erro de gramática?


----------



## Vanda

Não seria da zona Paraguai/Brasil onde o pessoal já fala um portunhol?


----------



## willy2008

Al menos aquí en Argentina se dice brasilero o brasileño.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

As duas formas existem oficialmente. Contudo, "brasilero" é pouco utilizado. Eu sou um dos poucos (que conheço) que gosta de usar essa forma.


----------



## Nanon

Vanda said:


> Não seria da zona Paraguai/Brasil onde o pessoal já fala um portunhol?


Aquele "portunhol" está no DRAE, Vandinha .


----------



## MPA

Brasilero também parecia para mim portunhol...

A todos, obrigado pelas respostas.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por aquí decimos brasileño, del DPD:
*Brasil*. Esta es la única grafía válida en español del nombre de este país de América; no debe usarse la forma inglesa _Brazil_.* El gentilicio recomendado y mayoritario en todo el ámbito hispánico es *_*brasileño*: «Ganó _[Pelé]_ tres campeonatos mundiales con la selección brasileña»_ (Galeano _Fútbol_ [Ur. 1995]). Esta forma alterna en algunos países de América con _brasilero,_ adaptación del gentilicio en portugués _brasileiro:_ _«Serviría de guía un brasilero de nombre César Santos, quien había pasado la vida en esa región»_ (Allende _Ciudad_ [Chile 2002]). Es impropio usar _carioca_ como gentilicio de Brasil (→ carioca).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Nanon said:


> Aquele "portunhol" está no DRAE, Vandinha .


 Sí está en el DRAE, pero observa que te remite a brasileño.

Saludos


----------



## MPA

PACOALADROQUE said:


> (...) Es impropio usar _carioca_ como gentilicio de Brasil (→ carioca).
> 
> Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

MPA said:


>


 Del DPD:

*carioca*. ‘De Río de Janeiro (ciudad de Brasil)’: _«La policía carioca patrulla el centro comercial de Río de Janeiro»_ (_Granma_ [Cuba] 1.10.02). Es impropio su empleo con el sentido más general de ‘brasileño’, error frecuente en el lenguaje deportivo: _«Brasil tuvo ayer sus primeras dificultades_ [...]. _La selección carioca logró remontar un partido que perdía por dos goles en el descanso»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 18.6.97).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## MPA

Sim, eu sei o significado de carioca. Só me apavorei de alguém chamar uma pessoa de carioca por ter nascido no Brasil, e não na cidade do Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Existem muitas pessoas ( inclusive na imprensa) hispanas que usam "carioca" como gentílico do Brasil.


----------



## Istriano

PACOALADROQUE said:


> . Es impropio usar _carioca_ como gentilicio de Brasil (→ carioca).
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_Saludos



É impróprio, mas todo mundo na Espanha fala assim.
Eles desconhecem os termos mais corretos (_tupiniquim _ou _verde-amarelo_)
e usam _carioca _como sinônimo de _brasileño_.
Até aparece nos dicionários:




> *ca·rio·ca* [karjóka]
> _*I.* adjetivo_
> Relativo o perteneciente a Río de Janeiro y, p ext, a Brasil en general.
> _*II.* adjetivo / sustantivo masculino o femenino_
> Se aplica a la persona nacida en Río de Janeiro o que vive en esta ciudad y, p ext, a la persona nacida en Brasil o que vive en este país: _Miles de mujeres cariocas participan en el carnaval de Río. Abundan las manifestaciones culturales en el país carioca._
> _*III*. sustantivo masculino_
> Variedad de la lengua portuguesa hablada en Río de Janeiro.
> _*IV.* sustantivo femenino_
> Baile moderno derivado de un baile tradicional brasileño: _La carioca es un baile parecido a la rumba..
> _
> *SINÓNIMOS*
> I. Brasileño, brasilero.


Gran diccionario de uso del español actual                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      (SGEL)

Este _Gran Diccionario_ se ha elaborado utilizando los ejemplos  que figuran en el corpus CUMBRE, puede considerarse como plenamente  representativo de la actual español. 

Además de sus 70.000  entradas, que ofrecen 150.000 definiciones y 100.000 acepciones y  ejemplos de uso real que se indica también el "rango de frecuencia" de  cada palabra sobre la base de la utilización en el corpus CUMBRE.

http://i.s8.com.br/images/books/cover/img1/1783321_4.jpg


----------



## vf2000

Etimologia
tupi kari'oka, prov. do tupi kara'ïwa 'homem branco' + 'oka 'casa'; a pal. tem emprego inicial como top., a Carioca, mais tarde, largo da Carioca, local em que havia uma fonte para provisão de água pública e de embarcações, na cidade do Rio de Janeiro; esta acp. perdura no Centro-Oeste do país; observa-se que na top. brasileira, há lago da Carioca (Pará), rio e serra da Carioca (Rio de Janeiro), serra da Carioca (São Paulo), vila da Carioca (Minas Gerais); quer contemporâneos, quer posteriores à Carioca da cidade do Rio de Janeiro (doc. em 1560), esses top. permitem supor que o étimo, em vez de estar ligado ao signf. proposto 'casa do homem branco', seja conexo com 'água, fonte, córrego, rio'; Nasc. registra 'casa de branco', ressalvando que a identidade deste homem branco e o local exato da casa ainda são problemas históricos, e tendo como certo que um branco construiu uma casa prov. de pedra e cal, novidade para os índios, perto da foz de um rio chamado Carioca, que desembocava na baía de Guanabara na altura da praia do Flamengo, e que as águas deste rio vieram a abastecer a cidade do Rio de Janeiro, cujos moradores foram apelidados cariocas; o mesmo étimo, tupi kara'ïwa 'homem branco' e tupi 'oka 'casa', tem sido proposto como orig. dos voc. caboclo 'índio mestiço de branco' e curiboca 'mestiço'; seria ainda o tupi kara'ïwa 'homem branco' a orig. do voc. caraíba 'feiticeiro indígena, homem branco entre os índios do Brasil'


----------



## vf2000

Coletivos
cariocada

Uso
na linguagem formal e literária, fluminense era, no curso do sXIX e início do sXX, o etnônimo, a um tempo da província ou estado e da cidade; mas os habitantes desta, por contraste, devem ter sido chamados, informalmente, cariocas, a partir de 1723, a princípio pejorativamente, pejoração que se esbateu lentamente, como se depreende da resistência de fluminense na linguagem formal; com a curta existência do Estado da Guanabara, carioca retomou seu valor etnonímico cabal; extinto o novel estado, os habitantes da cidade continuam a dizer-se, como tais, cariocas, e fluminenses, quando relacionados com a unidade da federação


----------



## vf2000

Carioca	 IMPRIMIR
Datação
1560 cf. CartJes

Acepções
■ adjetivo e substantivo de dois gêneros 
1    relativo à cidade do Rio de Janeiro, capital do Estado do Rio de Janeiro, ou o que é seu natural ou habitante 
     Obs.: cf. 1fluminense 
■ adjetivo de dois gêneros 
2    Regionalismo: Minas Gerais. 
     que tem pintas na pele 
3    Regionalismo: Portugal. 
     diz-se de pessoa da raça negra 
4    Rubrica: zootecnia. 
     diz-se de uma raça brasileira de porcos domésticos 
■ adjetivo e substantivo masculino 
5    diz-se de ou café ou chá, já preparado, a que se adiciona água para que fique mais fraco 
■ substantivo masculino 
Regionalismo: Centro-Oeste do Brasil. Uso: informal. 
6    chafariz, fonte 


Locuções
c. de limão 
Regionalismo: Portugal. 
aparas de limão sobre que se verte água fervente, para beber como chá


----------



## vf2000

OBS: a fonte de tudo isso que postei acima é o Houaiss.
Espero ter ajudado,
AXÉ


----------



## curumim

"É impróprio, mas todo mundo na Espanha fala assim.
Eles desconhecem os termos mais corretos e usam _carioca _como sinônimo de _brasileño_.
Até aparece nos dicionários".

ISTO É MESMO UM ESPANTO...
Como será que os castelhanos de Burgos se sentiriam se soubessem que em algum lugar do mundo sevilhano fosse sinônimo de espanhol ?


----------



## Istriano

Não são só os espanhóis. É uma coisa bem espalhada.
Também ouvi muito na Itália (_il paese carioca_), na Eslovênia, e na Croácia (onde usam _karioke _''os cariocas'' como sinônimo d'a Seleção).

Mesmo assim, não é tão estranho como chamar _índio _de _indiano _e vice-versa (_índio _em português é _indiano _em espanhol_; _indio em espanhol é _indiano _em português).


http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/C/carioca.shtml


> *carioca [ca-riò-ca] s.m. e f. inv.*
> 
> 
> 
> *1* Abitante di Rio de Janeiro
> *2* estens. Del Brasile
> *3* (*solo f.*) Danza popolare sudamericana, più veloce della rumba
> • *In funzione di agg.* nell'accez. 2 del s.: _squadra, bandiera c._
> • a. 1939


 *Dizionario di Italiano*

*il Sabatini Coletti*
Dizionario della Lingua Italiana


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Los dos están bien dichos.

Por ejemplo aca en Argentina, verás más "brasileño" en los periódicos y en la televisión mientras que "brasilero" es el gentilicio que más utilizan las personas, como yo  jeje.*


----------



## Weliton

Segundo o MINIDICIONÁRIO Michaelis: português-espanhol (2009)
A palavra _brasileiro_ tem como tradução 1, _Brasileño_. E 2, _*Brasilero*_, para Am. Sul e Am. Central.
Esse é o caso. _BRASILERO_??
É realmente fato para as Américas do Sul e Central?
Espero ajuda e já agradeço.


----------



## Tomby

Eu pensava que não existia a palavra "brasilero" mas estava errado. Veja o DRAE.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Weliton

¿Sí que existe?
También lo pensaba, y veo que es verdad.
¿Pero eso ocurre mismo en América?


----------



## Tomby

Pienso que si es válido para el Diccionario de la Real Academia donde están todas las palabras españolas de todos los paises donde se habla español es porque debe ser correcto y se debe usar en ciertos paises latinoamericanos. De hecho, la Real Academia siempre va con retraso a la hora de admitir una palabra. Es lógico porque primero "nace" una palabra y después se "admite" como tal.


----------



## willy2008

Aquí en Argentina se dice tanto brasilero como brasileño.


----------



## Istriano

_Brasileño/brasilero_ é como _angolano/angolense, lisboeta/lisbonense _em português.
Embora existam muitas variantes nos dicionários, normalmente só uma opção é preferida.


----------



## Istriano

_Brasilero _é de uso regional o que dificulta um pouco o seu uso.

É como *setiembre *(em vez de _septiembre_), que, embora aceito pela RAE, não deixa de ser uma forma geograficamente limitada: só se usa no Peru, no Uruguai e na Costa Rica, preferindo-se em outros países a forma _septiembre_.

Então, se eu escrevesse para um uruguaio até usaria: _ un setiembre brasilero_, mas normalmente (ou globalmente) preferiria a forma ''neutra'': _un septiembre brasileño.

Setiembre, brasilero..._Muita gente pode estranhar e até te corrigir. Nem todo mundo sabe de todas as variantes que estão no dicionário da RAE.
Por exemplo, na Espanha elas estão ''erradas''.


----------



## Weliton

WhoSoyEu said:


> Existem muitas pessoas ( inclusive na imprensa) hispanas que usam "carioca" como gentílico do Brasil.



Nossa, há milhares e milhares de brasileiros que *não* são cariocas... 
E ousam usar essa expressão?
Aposto que não sabem nem qual é a capital do Brasil.
Puxa, eu acho uma baita desconsideração com vários brasileiros (esses vários são muuuitos), que não são cariocas.


----------



## Tomby

Weliton said:


> Nossa, há milhares e milhares de brasileiros que *não* são cariocas...
> E ousam usar essa expressão?
> Aposto que não sabem nem qual é a capital do Brasil.
> Puxa, eu acho uma baita desconsideração com vários brasileiros (esses vários são muuuitos), que não são cariocas.


Por vezes se escuta nas rádios espanholas: "_A Selecção Carioca venceu por 4-0..._". Realmente o jornalista desportivo deveria ter dito "Selecção Brasileira". Realmente uma pessoa que fala na radio, TV, o escreve nos jornais deveria cuidar o vocabulário. Se não estou enganado "brasileiro" é o habitante do Brasil, "fluminense" é o habitante do Estado do Rio de Janeiro e "carioca" é o habitante da cidade do Rio de Janeiro. Certo? 
Aproveito a ocasião para perguntar como é que se chama o habitante de Brasília, actual e moderna capital do Brasil. 
Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Brasiliense, TT!


----------



## Weliton

Tombatossals said:


> Se não estou enganado "brasileiro" é o habitante do Brasil, "fluminense" é o habitante do Estado do Rio de Janeiro e "carioca" é o habitante da cidade do Rio de Janeiro. Certo?
> Aproveito a ocasião para perguntar como é que se chama o habitante de Brasília, actual e moderna capital do Brasil.
> Obrigado!



Não *Tombatossals*, _fluminense_ é quem mora na Baixada Fluminense, que é um bairro da cidade do Rio de Janeiro.
Todos que nascem no estado do Rio de Janeiro são cariocas; é costume chamar os cariocas que nascem na cidade do Rio de Janeiro-RJ de _"cariocas da gema"_.

E os habitantes de nossa capital, Brasília, como indicou a *Vanda*, são os Brasilienses.


----------



## Tomby

Vanda e Weliton, muito obrigado!


----------



## anaczz

Weliton said:


> Não *Tombatossals*, _fluminense_ é quem mora na Baixada Fluminense, que é um bairro da cidade do Rio de Janeiro.
> Todos que nascem no estado do Rio de Janeiro são cariocas; é costume chamar os cariocas que nascem na cidade do Rio de Janeiro-RJ de _"cariocas da gema"_.


 
Eu sei que a designação carioca, atualmente, tem sido estendida para o estado todo, mas TT tem razão. Fluminense sempre foi e continua sendo o gentílico para o estado do Rio de Janeiro e carioca era específico da cidade do Rio de Janeiro.
A cidade do Rio de Janeiro é a capital fluminense e a Baixada Fluminense é uma região do estado do RJ que engloba diversos municípios (Belfort Roxo, São João do Meriti, Duque de Caxias, Nilópolis e outros).


----------



## Weliton

Ah é *anaczz*?
Então, bom saber... Eu realmente não reconhecia o termo fluminense sendo usado para o povo do RJ. 
Sendo assim talvez eu devo perdão por ter feito uma proposição errada sobre o termo _fluminense_. (?)


----------



## Istriano

Weliton said:


> Nossa, há milhares e milhares de brasileiros que *não* são cariocas...
> E ousam usar essa expressão?
> Aposto que não sabem nem qual é a capital do Brasil.
> Puxa, eu acho uma baita desconsideração com vários brasileiros (esses vários são muuuitos), que não são cariocas.




 Mas esse uso já é bem documentado nos dicionários espanhóis (como no _Dicionário de usos baseado no córpus Cumbre da SGEL_).

Podemos comparar com a confusão_ índio/indiano._ 


*Carioca *(no sentido de ''qualquer/todo brasileiro'') é um exônimo.
A gente não usa assim porque temos um endônimo: *Tupiniquim*.

Onde a gente usa _tupiniquim_, eles usam _carioca _
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ex%C3%B4nimo


Gosto de _tupiniquim_, não gosto de _carioca _ou _brasuca_. 
_Brasuca _soa como _sudaca _(a palavra espanhola).


----------



## anaczz

Weliton said:


> .
> Sendo assim talvez eu devo perdão por ter feito uma proposição errada sobre o termo _fluminense_. (?)


 Não chega a tanto! É só para esclarecer.


----------



## Istriano

Mas os proprios niteroienses se chamam de cariocas, e não de fluminenses...
Conheço umas pessoas de Nikitty e elas se consideram cariocas.


----------



## Vanda

> *Carioca *(no sentido de ''qualquer/todo brasileiro'') é um exônimo.
> A gente não usa assim porque temos um endônimo: *Tupiniquim*.


Fantástico, Istriano. Eu não sabia que carioca havia se transformado num exônimo.  Vivendo e aprendendo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Istriano said:


> Mas os proprios niteroienses se chamam de cariocas, e não de fluminenses...
> Conheço umas pessoas de Nikitty e elas se consideram cariocas.



É por causa da vista. Niterói tem a vista mais bonita do Brasil.


----------



## Weliton

Istriano said:


> Mas esse uso já é bem documentado nos dicionários espanhóis (como no _Dicionário de usos baseado no córpus Cumbre da SGEL_).
> Podemos comparar com a confusão_ índio/indiano._
> *Carioca *(no sentido de ''qualquer/todo brasileiro'') é um exônimo.
> A gente não usa assim porque temos um endônimo: *Tupiniquim*.
> Onde a gente usa _tupiniquim_, eles usam _carioca _
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ex%C3%B4nimo



Puxa, interessante a do _carioca_ ser um exônimo. Se é assim, sim...
Então quer dizer que para os espanhóis - e mais; eu mesmo não sendo do Rio de Janeiro sou carioca? Basta nascer/viver em território brasileiro?



Istriano said:


> Gosto de _tupiniquim_, não gosto de _carioca _ou _brasuca_.
> _Brasuca _soa como _sudaca _(a palavra espanhola).



Concordo contigo.


----------



## MPA

Também tem quem escreva _brasuca_ com z.


----------



## Istriano

Weliton said:


> Puxa, interessante a do _carioca_ ser um exônimo. Se é assim, sim...
> Então quer dizer que para os espanhóis - e mais; eu mesmo não sendo do Rio de Janeiro sou carioca?



Também não gostei quando li ''Daniela Mercury'' e ''cantante carioca'' na mesma frase, mas tudo bem, já acostumei. 




> La cantante carioca Daniela Mercury nos explica cómo es el ritual, en qué consiste y cuál es  el calor de estas danzas tan particulares.


 Clica aqui.




> El _cantante carioca Carlinhos_ Brown fue el primero en vestir la prenda azul que la selección vestirá en tierras africanas.





> Entre los invitados de su equipo musical encontramos al guitarrista de Mars Volta, a la _cantante carioca_ María Rita y a la peruana Susana Baca.






> _Adriana Lima_ volverá a llevar el sujetador más caro del mundo. Victoria's Secret ha vuelto a elegir a la _modelo carioca_ para que luzca en el desfile anual






> Esta realidad distorsionada ha levantado las alas  de la inspiración heavy a la formación _carioca Sepultura_






> A punto de convertirse en madre por primera vez, la _modelo carioca Gisele_ Bundchen ha sido elegida como la modelo más rentable del mundo.



http://mujer.terra.es/muj/corazon/articulo/gisele-bundchen-modelo-rentable-mundo-37141.htm

Rs


----------



## Weliton

Puxa, vejo que o uso de "carioca" é fato, realmente impressionante.


----------

